# ariens 520, how to start



## acat (May 6, 2011)

I just bought a ariens 520 from a person who said her parents gave it to her and it had only been used 2 times by her dad before they moved to fla. I live in okla and have never beeen around one.She didnt have an owners manual and didnt know how to start it.It has a Tecumseh motor on it. It has electric start and a pull on it. there a key on a pannel and a round knob how do you start it .and does an electric cord just plug into it or does it take a special cord? thanks


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Here is a link for the owners manual. You will need the model and serial numbers off the tag.
Ariens Owner Manuals

The cord for the electric start just looks like a normal indoor/outdoor extension cord.

Yours might be a 2 stroke so if it is make sure you mix the oil and the gas properly. If not then make sure it has oil in the engine.

It should start the same way as a lawnmower, prime it, choke it, make sure the key is on and give it a pull.

The manual should give you anything specific to that model. Make sure to check the belts too.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Cat,
"520" isnt really enough to go on..
all that means is "5 horsepower engine, and 20-inch bucket width"
Ariens has been making 520's since the 1970's..

Take a look at the back of the machine, you should find a tag that has an actual model number on it..its probably a 932xxx series machine, or a 939xxx series..see if you can find that model number, and we can then probably find you your exact owners manual! 

Scot


----------



## acat (May 6, 2011)

*520 ariens model 939001*

The snow blower is a model 939001 with a tecumseh lh 195sa. the d.o.m. is 06303cd0315.On the ft. panel is a plastic key stuck in a slot then theres a round knob. Then a gas lever and a bulb primer on the motor.I havent been able to get a motor owners manual yet. Thanks


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

acat said:


> The snow blower is a model 939001 with a tecumseh lh 195sa. the d.o.m. is 06303cd0315.On the ft. panel is a plastic key stuck in a slot then theres a round knob. Then a gas lever and a bulb primer on the motor.I havent been able to get a motor owners manual yet. Thanks


Thanks for the model number!
Model 939001 was made in 2006, the first model in the new 939000 "compact" series...
(actually it was probably made in the summer of 2005, and went on sale in the Autumn of 2005, as a 2006 model year snowblower.)

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

Your owners manual:
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/00582600A_ENG.pdf

parts manual:
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/00582700.pdf

Service manual:
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/01920500.pdf

Scot


----------

